# Doing glutes with Rachel!



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

I get a lot of emails regarding glutes exercises, so here a video of the basic isolation exercises:

[ame]





[/ame]


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

There is a God,thankyou!:clap2:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

obviously leaving the butt comments aside-

absolutely amazing endurance!

Respec!


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

C'mon Rachael, keep up.


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

It was the first time Rachel did the 4 exercises in a row with no rest... It's just harder then taking a rest between sets... ;-)


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

The old girl showed you the ropes there Rachael!


----------



## T1466867927 (Jul 6, 2006)

Absolutely about time we had a video of this.....now I can just sed the link instead of trying to explain your butt busters! I've been doing them religiously since the seminar and can see and feel a difference...no where near like your super glutes but I will not have a saggy mum bum at 40!!!!! I can 'just' about do them all the way through with 12lbers. Since the seminar there are women up and donw the country doing these....but FFS woman....you bend in places that no one else does x


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

looking forward to the vid T :becky:


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

crazycal1 said:


> looking forward to the vid T :becky:


Me too! ;-)


----------



## tims1 (Dec 1, 2008)

great vid Malika love your sig whoes that


----------



## T1466867927 (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm nowhere near as graceful as Ms Zitouni!!!

Have even got some of the lads at the gym doing em....but theyhave to swap legs the big girlies :0)


----------



## steph (Jun 16, 2009)

How many times would you do that each leg?


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi Steph,

only once is enough if you don't take any rest between each exercises...

What you need is to go to failure & do not hesitate to uses heavy enough ankle-weight!

You can hit your glutes as many times as you want: I do them 3-4 times weeks & pre-contest 7 days/week..


----------



## steph (Jun 16, 2009)

I managed it without any rest but i could really feel it, i might invest in some ankle weights!

Thanks


----------

